# 4 Fatties with Qview



## mcmelik (May 6, 2009)

Some friends and I got together for the first camping trip of the year this past weekend so I decided it would be a good time to work on my Fattie making skills. I had only made one before this and it is kind of addicting. And I thought I would turn my buddies on to this new taste treat. First I made a Blueberry pancake Fattie wrapped in Sweet smoked bacon. Then came the Chicken fried steak mashed potatoes and country gravy with Provalone. Then a Pizza fattie with canadian bacon red peppers onion pizza mix cheese with the peperoni between the fattie and the bacon.Next was an Omlet in a bag Fattie with Ham and American cheese in the omlet.
Made a couple of pancakes filled with blueberry pie filling and gave them a roll
Covered with a little syrup

Next I started the omlet in a bag by putting 3 eggs in a ziplock freezer bag. Mashing them around a little then adding the ham and cheese.

Then dropped the bag into boiling water for about 20 minutes.

If you have never tried these you have got to give it a try. It makes the a great quick no mess breakfast 
Next up Chicken fried steak
I started by dredging my steak in flour egg then some Zaterans fried in butter then cut into strips. I layed down a layer of provalone then the potatoes steak and gravy




Then the Pizza fattie with johnsonville itailian sausage red peppers onion pizza sauce canadian bacon and pepperoni between the bacon weave and Fattie.


Put the weave to all of them

Then to the smoker

after a couple of hours with an apple wood smoke

Now the final cut
Blueberry pancake

Chickenfried steak

Omlet in a bag

And the pizza fattie I should have let it rest for a little while so the cheese could set but we couldn't wait.

There you have it a great weekend with good friends and Fatties I just doesn't get any better then that.


----------



## grothe (May 6, 2009)

Great job on the fatties...looks like you're a true addict now 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










Droolin over the omlet!!


----------



## jaye220 (May 6, 2009)

Great looking fatties.  Nice work and nice variety.


----------



## teacup13 (May 6, 2009)

very nice looking fatties.. but i counted 5 going in but only 4 coming out...?????...lol


----------



## wutang (May 6, 2009)

Looks great. I gotta try a chicken fried steak fattie. Awesome


----------



## builder59 (May 6, 2009)

Pretty good imagination.  What happened to the fifth?  Is that the one for the cook?


----------



## mcmelik (May 6, 2009)

Man you guys are on the ball. The 5th Fattie was a 2 pound Muffalta fattie that berdman made so I am going to let him tell you all about that one. And by the way it was excellent.


----------



## richoso1 (May 6, 2009)

Bro, you are on a roll! Congrats on giving your buds something to talk about.


----------



## slanted88 (May 6, 2009)

Yeah Man....that is rockin!


----------



## pineywoods (May 6, 2009)

Looks great I'm sure your buddies enjoyed them


----------



## bradyischamp (May 6, 2009)

i want my cookshack already damn it!

i get it tomorrow, cant wait


----------



## bradyischamp (May 6, 2009)

are fatties good the next day? i cook for only two people, tops 3 so i will be having leftovers


----------



## cruizer (May 6, 2009)

You are truly gifted on the art of fatties. I can't hardly believe you got those pancakes rolled up. Great job!


----------



## porked (May 6, 2009)

Very nice job! You deserve points for sure.


----------



## the dude abides (May 6, 2009)

Those are great looking fatties.  I particularly like the blueberry pancake version.  That looks delicious.  You get points for this one!


Yep.  Slice up anf fry in a pan, reheat in a microwave, reheat in an oven.  It's all been done and turned out well.


----------



## scmelik (May 7, 2009)

damn pop those things look good, I am cheesing on the blueberry pancake.  I am thinking we are going to have to do a couple when I am home at the end of the month.


----------



## pignit (May 7, 2009)

*Shweeeeeet!*


----------



## pensacolajim (May 7, 2009)

Great looking smokes. I sure get a lot of new ideas watching you guys.


*Rock on!*


----------



## mcmelik (May 7, 2009)

A BIG thank you for all of your kind words. I am just learning how to do these things. I am going to make a couple of more tonight. A Ruben and a Fried Morel Mushroom and asparagus alfredo Fattie. I went out and found a few the other night and some asparagus so I thought why not make my favorite spring time dish into a fattie. mushroom asparagus alfredo is great I got the recipe off of a mushroom hunting site. it is awesome. If anybody would like the recipe I sure would be more then glad to post it even though it doesn't have anything to do with smoking


----------



## billbo (May 8, 2009)

A rueben fattie, I'm dyin here! Can't wait to see that one! Great Job!


----------



## isutroutbum (May 11, 2009)

Wow!! Those look fantastic! The omlet one is going to be Saturday morning breakfast this coming weekend! And fried Morel Fattie?!?!?! . . . holy cow does that sound good!!Thanks for sharing the pics and great recipes!



Best,
Trout


----------



## morkdach (May 11, 2009)

to ya on these specially the steak one thanks for the qview keep em cummen.


----------



## gypc (May 12, 2009)

I'm droolin ova here!! Best lookin fatties I've seen......bet they tasted the grub!!


----------

